

Introducing WebBook: Browser Based eReading with Binks - mrgalaxy
http://beneaththeink.com/blog/introducing-webbok-browser-based-ereading/

======
mikecane
In the Kamalaya section, it doesn't seem to scroll down. Using the latest
Firefox. Am I missing some sort of control that's too light to see on my bad-
contrast screen?

~~~
mrgalaxy
There should be paddles on the left and right sides of the screen to change
the page. It's set up to work like a book, so pages turn instead of scrolling
up and down.

